# Best Places to buy Costumes Online



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know if anybody has started this thread before, Im sure somebody has, I have just not been able to find it. But Im looking for the best places to buy costumes online, not crappy ones like on ebay or at walkmart, but from the companies you see at the conventions. Is there a company directory or something like that?

Im looking at the $150 - $400 range, I've found a few sites through google, some actually have decent prices, but just want to know if anybody knows about any gems out there. We do a charity haunted house and I want to get some proper costumes this year.

THanks all... If this hasn't been started as a thread yet, I will edit and update it with the places i find, Ill add a rating for costume quality, selection, site nav and pricing also!

Cheers All, thanks for the helP!


----------



## HauntMasterVA (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there a particular theme you are using? Are there specific costumes you are targeting?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've used www.buycostumes.com for two recent purchases. So far I've found their products to be true to size and well made.

One of our members (Frighteners Entertainment) also has an on-line shop for all things Halloween here: http://thefrighteners.com/


----------

